# Anne Hathaway cast as Selina "Catwoman" Kyle in upcoming Batman 3



## NewJeffCT (Jan 19, 2011)

The new movie from Chris Nolan with Christian Bale as Batman... Tom Hardy from Inception will play Bane.


_Anne Hathaway has reason to purr: She's landed the coveted role of Catwoman in the upcoming film The Dark Knight Rises. 

Hathaway, 28, will play Selina Kyle, whose other identity is Catwoman, and will join Christian Bale, who reprising his turn as Batman. Also joining the cast: Inception's Tom Hardy, who will play the villain Bane. _

Anne Hathaway Catwoman in Dark Knight Rises : People.com

Official: Anne Hathaway is Selina Kyle (Catwoman) and Tom Hardy is Bane in The Dark Knight Rises | BeyondHollywood.com


----------



## Azgulor (Jan 20, 2011)

Interesting.  Not sure what I think about it yet, though.  As much as I like Hathaway and find her very appealing in a girl-next-door sort of way, I'm not sure I see her (yet) as the sultry, uber-sexy Selina Kyle.

Nolan hasn't disappointed yet, though, so I'm eagerly looking forward to it.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jan 20, 2011)

A friend of mine and I were talking about this, and he pointed out something interesting.  According to him, at no point in any of the official press releases do they mention Catwoman, only Selina Kyle.  His theory (which I like) is that we knew Nolan was looking for two female leads - one as a love interest, one as a villain.  Selina Kyle will be the love interest, but probably won't be Catwoman.


----------



## Ahnehnois (Jan 20, 2011)

LightPhoenix said:


> A friend of mine and I were talking about this, and he pointed out something interesting.  According to him, at no point in any of the official press releases do they mention Catwoman, only Selina Kyle.  His theory (which I like) is that we knew Nolan was looking for two female leads - one as a love interest, one as a villain.  Selina Kyle will be the love interest, but probably won't be Catwoman.



In The Dark Knight, it was at one point in question whether Dent would be scarred by the end of the movie or not, since it seemed to be the Joker's show. This was being speculated on up until the release. And what we got was a complete arc, Dent to Two-Face, ending in his death, plus Joker, plus a complicated story between several mob bosses. I suspect the same will be true for the Catwoman character. I can't imagine them holding on to that card, since the next one is said to be the last movie in this series.


----------



## Starman (Jan 20, 2011)

I agree, Ahnehnois. While my first thought was along the lines of, "Anne Hathaway? Really?" I've got faith that Nolan knows what he's doing. He hasn't disappointed me so far.


----------



## Ahnehnois (Jan 20, 2011)

I recall what an absurd choice I thought Heath Ledger was (the guy from A Knight's Tale?). No more questions about their casting. Just waiting for the movie to come out.


----------



## DumbPaladin (Jan 20, 2011)

She's really not who I would have thought they'd choose, but I have nothing against her as an actress, and the director must have seen something in her audition(s?) when he cast her.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jan 20, 2011)

Anne Hathaway has Big Eyes and a Small Mouth.* She should do well as a cat-person.







*Okay, she's got a big mouth, but that doesn't fit the joke.


----------



## jonesy (Jan 20, 2011)

I think she'll do fine. (< do I need to warn you that there might be pictures of Anne in those links?)


----------



## Firebeetle (Jan 20, 2011)

I love Anne Hathaway, although I still haven't quite forgiven her for Ella Enchanted (such a brilliant book, such a crappy POS movie.) 

Do I need to remind everyone that it's not Halle Berry and therefore it is an improvement?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 20, 2011)

my mind is still playing with Tori Black as Cat Woman.


----------



## jonesy (Jan 20, 2011)

Hand of Evil said:


> my mind is still playing with Tori Black as Cat Woman.



And my mind is still reeling from how high their production value was. Also, Lexi Belle.


----------



## Fast Learner (Jan 20, 2011)

jonesy said:


> I think she'll do fine. (< do I need to warn you that there might be pictures of Anne in those links?)




My thoughts jumped to pictures much like those the moment I saw the post title and wondered where all of these "she's attractive but not Catwoman hot" comments were coming from. Yowza!


----------



## Sutekh (Jan 21, 2011)

I cant agree with the choice at all. I think it needs to be someone older and closer in age to the Bruce Wayne/Batman character. Id actually go with Cobie Smulders who yes isnt a known movie actress.


----------



## jonesy (Jan 21, 2011)

Sutekh said:


> I cant agree with the choice at all. I think it needs to be someone older and closer in age to the Bruce Wayne/Batman character. Id actually go with Cobie Smulders who yes isnt a known movie actress.



So, when you say 'someone older', you mean 'exactly the same age'?


----------



## Firebeetle (Jan 21, 2011)

jonesy said:


> And my mind is still reeling from how high their production value was. Also, Lexi Belle.






Hand of Evil said:


> my mind is still playing with Tori Black as Cat Woman.




I had to google this to find out what you were talking about. 






Do I need to remind everyone that The Girlfriend Experience proved porn actresses really can't act?


----------



## jonesy (Jan 21, 2011)

Regarding the adult version (I probably should have used the tags to begin with): 



Spoiler



When a random shot of the porn version (Batman XXX) looks almost exactly like a random shot of the original (the Adam West Batman) there's some serious mindscrew going on. And I do mean mind, because it's not really much of a movie. Just really well shot. Almost as well made as the Big Lebowski porn version, which was pure genius. They didn't even change the name for that one, just added 'porn parody'. Shot for shot, if you didn't know the actors involved, you wouldn't be able to tell which was which. Except for, you know, the porn.

I saw a review of the Batman thingy where the reviewer said that they could have just left the porn out and made a new season of the Adam West. Maybe bring the actual Adam West in in a cameo. That would have been interesting.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 21, 2011)

LightPhoenix said:


> A friend of mine and I were talking about this, and he pointed out something interesting.  According to him, at no point in any of the official press releases do they mention Catwoman, only Selina Kyle.  His theory (which I like) is that we knew Nolan was looking for two female leads - one as a love interest, one as a villain.  Selina Kyle will be the love interest, but probably won't be Catwoman.




Wasn't there also word they were looking to cast someone as Talia Al'Ghul? Really, both Selina/Catwoman and Talia fit the love interest _and_ villain portions. 

In any case, I'm pleasantly surprised by this casting news. I've liked Anne Hathaway in everything I've seen her in.
But in my opinion, it will be hard for her to measure up to Michelle Pfeiffer. 

The inclusion of Bane was also quite a surprise. It'll be nice to see him have some _character_ this time around.


----------



## Chainsaw Mage (Jan 21, 2011)

Sutekh said:


> I cant agree with the choice at all. I think it needs to be someone older and closer in age to the Bruce Wayne/Batman character. Id actually go with Cobie Smulders who yes isnt a known movie actress.





But keep in mind that in the bizarre, sexist concept of beauty as it exists in Hollywood, a male lead in his 40s requires a female love interest in her 20s.


----------



## Goodsport (Jan 22, 2011)

Sutekh said:


> I cant agree with the choice at all. I think it needs to be someone older and closer in age to the Bruce Wayne/Batman character. Id actually go with Cobie Smulders who yes isnt a known movie actress.




Cobie Smulders is all of seven months older than Anne Hathaway. 


-G


----------



## Goodsport (Jan 22, 2011)

Chainsaw Mage said:


> But keep in mind that in the bizarre, sexist concept of beauty as it exists in Hollywood, a male lead in his 40s requires a female love interest in her 20s.




Christian Bale is currently 36 (37 at the end of this month) and Anne Hathaway is currently 28 (29 this coming November).

Is being less than a decade apart at that stage of their lives really _that_ big a difference? 


-G


----------



## Umbran (Jan 22, 2011)

Grandma hereby requests no further discussion of porn movies, please and thank you.


----------



## Jared Rascher (Jan 23, 2011)

While the Heath Ledger casting was inspired, Nolan did cast Katie Holmes in the first movie . . . 

I'm actually more interested in the Bane casting than Catwoman.  While it thankfully doesn't look like they are going for the big brute angle, I am a bit bummed that we probably won't get to hear Bane with an awesome Cuban accent.


----------



## Sutekh (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow, I didnt realise Anne Hathaway was that 'old'.  and that 7 months DOES make a difference 

Seriously though, Im still non plussed with Hathaway in that role. 

I do think the actress playing Catwoman needs to be in her 30's though.  How about someone like Kelly Hu?


----------



## Chainsaw Mage (Jan 24, 2011)

Goodsport said:


> Christian Bale is currently 36 (37 at the end of this month) and Anne Hathaway is currently 28 (29 this coming November).
> 
> Is being less than a decade apart at that stage of their lives really _that_ big a difference?
> 
> ...




Huh.  I thought he was older, and she younger, than they really are.  I stand corrected.  

It hardly invalidates my overall point, though.   And in fact, still lends mild support to it (naturally the female love interest has to be almost ten years younger than the male lead . . .)


----------



## Mark CMG (Jan 24, 2011)

Chainsaw Mage said:


> But keep in mind that in the bizarre, sexist concept of beauty as it exists in Hollywood, a male lead in his 40s requires a female love interest in her 20s.







Goodsport said:


> Christian Bale is currently 36 (37 at the end of this month) and Anne Hathaway is currently 28 (29 this coming November).







Chainsaw Mage said:


> Huh.  I thought he was older, and she younger, than they really are.  I stand corrected.
> 
> It hardly invalidates my overall point, though.





Eight and a half years is much closer to typical averages (both Western and worldwide) than you were intimating.


----------



## Starman (Jan 24, 2011)

Trivia of the day:

Average age gap in marriage = 3.5 years 

Statistics Norway: Age differences at marriage - The times they are achanging?

This has apparently remained relatively stable over the past 100 years. 

I think the age of the actor is less important than the age of the character they are playing and how well they play the role. I don't think Bale and Hathaway look too much different in age.

UPDATE: I didn't see when I first skimmed the site that the data are specific to Norway. Other sites I've checked don't show that much of a difference, though.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jan 24, 2011)

I wonder if that gap widens moreso in urabn and suburban (as opposed to rural) environments as people get older, i.e. the gap if people meet at 20, at 25, at 30, etc. on through 50+?  Even in said environs, it is probably unusual for a 20 year old guy to date and then marry someone more than a couple years younger than himself whereas someone getting out of college or grad school might not have a problem with someone three to five years younger.  Once people get in their thirties and forties, five or ten years (in either direction) seems less likely to be problematic.


----------



## Everett (Jan 24, 2011)

jonesy said:


> I think she'll do fine.




Zoned out of the thread discussion, because lusting after #4 (the one from the "do" link) is a much higher priority.


----------



## Umbran (Jan 24, 2011)

Mark CMG said:


> Even in said environs, it is probably unusual for a 20 year old guy to date and then marry someone more than a couple years younger than himself whereas someone getting out of college or grad school might not have a problem with someone three to five years younger.




Well, a person getting out of college is typically all of 22.  How many college grads marry high-schoolers or college freshmen?  That's still an age where three to five years makes a big difference.

Grad school is different, if only because it is often delayed for a few years.


----------



## Herschel (Jan 24, 2011)

Sutekh said:


> I do think the actress playing Catwoman needs to be in her 30's though. How about someone like Kelly Hu?



Not going to work either then. IIRC Hu is in her 40s.  And going for that (more mature) age range I'd prefer Melina Kanakaredes or Alex Kingston for a stylish twist.


----------



## Klaus (Jan 24, 2011)

Keep in mind that Selina has been less of a "femme fatale" in the past decade or more. And with a short haircut, she looks quite like the Adam Hughes version:


----------



## Chainsaw Mage (Jan 24, 2011)

Klaus said:


> Keep in mind that Selina has been less of a "femme fatale" in the past decade or more. And with a short haircut, she looks quite like the Adam Hughes version:





Wouldn't her breasts get cold in those ridiculous outfits?

(Just more evidence that comic books are illustrated by twelve-year-old boys.)


----------



## Umbran (Jan 24, 2011)

Chainsaw Mage said:


> (Just more evidence that comic books are illustrated by twelve-year-old boys.)




No - they are illustrated by people who realize that superheroes fly, shoot beams of heat out of their eyes, and fly around the Earth to make time go in reverse, and thus recognize that it is a fantasy, and that realism isn't a major concern.

The illustrators probably also know that the majority of the audience is male, and that it isn't just 12 year old boys who like eye candy.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Jan 24, 2011)

Klaus - love the pics, but Catwoman looks every bit the femme fatale in those pictures to me.

hadn't checked here in a few days - didn't realize this thread had gotten up to 33 replies so far.


----------



## Klaus (Jan 24, 2011)

Chainsaw Mage said:


> Wouldn't her breasts get cold in those ridiculous outfits?
> 
> (Just more evidence that comic books are illustrated by twelve-year-old boys.)



She has a superpower known as the zipper!


----------



## Mark CMG (Jan 25, 2011)

Chainsaw Mage said:


> Wouldn't her breasts get cold in those ridiculous outfits?





One hopes so.


----------



## John Crichton (Jan 25, 2011)

Wait ... did someone just try and say Selena Kyle isn't a femme fatale?


----------



## jonesy (Jan 25, 2011)

There's something very Winona Ryder in the Adam Hughes images.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Jan 25, 2011)

John Crichton said:


> Wait ... did someone just try and say Selena Kyle isn't a femme fatale?




I think so, but I was too busy staring at the pics Klaus posted to recall properly.


----------



## Klaus (Jan 25, 2011)

John Crichton said:


> Wait ... did someone just try and say Selena Kyle isn't a femme fatale?



Since getting the spotlight in her own series, specially in the latest incarnation, Selina has been more of a straightforward character, going so far as to date Bruce (she knows the secret). So she became less of the archetypal femme fatale, the mysterious dame that serves only to complicate and endanger the life of the protagonist.


----------



## catsclaw227 (Jan 25, 2011)

If you've seen Anne Hathaway in Havoc or Love and Other Drugs, you can see the sultry sexual.  If you want acting chops?  Rachel Getting Married (wow).  And simply googling her name and looking images, you can get the idea. I think she'll be great.


----------



## Wednesday Boy (Feb 3, 2011)

I just noticed this link off of one of the OP's links:  Joseph Gordon-Levitt may join the cast too.  I think he's an excellent actor and would make for a welcomed addition!

Gordon-Levitt in Talks to Re-Join Nolan and Hardy on The Dark Knight Rises | BeyondHollywood.com#


----------



## Herschel (Feb 4, 2011)

catsclaw227 said:


> If you've seen Anne Hathaway in Havoc or Love and Other Drugs, you can see the sultry sexual. If you want acting chops? Rachel Getting Married (wow). And simply googling her name and looking images, you can get the idea. I think she'll be great.




Just because she's kind of cute and takes her clothes off does not mean she'd make a good Selina Kyle. Hathaway can do a lot of things well, and I'll give Nolan the benefit of the doubt with his track record, but I'm still a bit skeptical she has the slink to pull it off.


----------



## Umbran (Feb 4, 2011)

Herschel said:


> J... but I'm still a bit skeptical she has the slink to pull it off.




Lots of folks were skeptical about Heath Ledger, and we see how that turned out...


----------



## ssampier (Feb 4, 2011)

jonesy said:


> I think she'll do fine. (< do I need to warn you that there might be pictures of Anne in those links?)




She certainly is a ... curvy girl. But does she have the acting chops to play Catwoman?


----------



## jonesy (Feb 7, 2011)

ssampier said:


> She certainly is a ... curvy girl. But does she have the acting chops to play Catwoman?



Yes.


What?


----------



## Raunalyn (Feb 9, 2011)

And now we know why they call it The Dark Knight Rises (rimshot).

Really, though, I think she'll do fine. Nolan is an extraordinary director. As someone mentioned before, I was skeptical of Heath Ledger as Joker, especially being such a huge fan of Nicholson. But Ledger knocked it out of the ball park. 

Nolan's take on the Dark Knight is fantastic, and I'm quite certain that Hathaway will do quite well.


----------

